# Lets see those threads in action!



## Guest (Mar 2, 2008)

Post pics here of you pimpin your style on the slopes. 

Here's me wearing a jacket I found in my basement and my burton snowboard pants I got for $70. This is me in all my newb goodness on my third day out.


----------



## alaric (Aug 28, 2007)

jacket/glaggles arent pictured


----------

